# confused with eheim 2217 Help



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Just got my eheim 2217 

damn its biig 

lol. now im confused about the pipes part. am i supposed to cut the pipes inorder to connect them to the easy shut valves ?? 

also is it too big for my 30 tall  

hope my fish wont get blown away


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

the intake pipes? what do you mean too tall?

take a pic with the parts in question.... I am unfamiliar with the model but not the way their filters churn.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

lol 

i meant the easy shut off valves 

and i meant my tank is a tall tank 

just installed it and its running 

wow super quite and also flow isnt too much for my tank measured at 180 gph with all the filter media


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Mine has a bulkhead on it

Those are just like the magnum, cut the line and put the things in wherever they suit your needs the best. Capiche?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Glad you figured it out. It definitley isn't too much for your tank size, whether it is for your fish you'll need to watch for and adjust flow as you need to. Like I've said, I have the same on my 29g.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

So the advertised flow of 265 gph isn't really true or is it with out media ? 

I tested mine with 5 gallon bucket and it showed 180-190 gph


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not sure. Never thought to do that.


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

tinman said:


> So the advertised flow of 265 gph isn't really true or is it with out media ?
> 
> I tested mine with 5 gallon bucket and it showed 180-190 gph


You'll find that the gph will vary. Once you have media inside of the filter, the gph will be much lower. 265gph is probably with barely any media installed.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

ummm ok

nah i dint particulrly but when primiing it i just let it run for a while in a 5 gallon bucket then thought id just see how much its outputting  


with 265 gph advertised i thought my tank is gonna be a mini whirlpool lol 
but i faced the spray bar holes to the galss and the flow is pleasent


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

ummmm 

i dont know how much sound eheim canisters make but mine is definetly making a little more sound than yesterday. i shaked it a little to let the air trapped get out and there still is some humming noise.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

I used a 2217 for years on a 75g fish-only salt tank. Loved it, and never noticed any sound problems. Of course, I had a 1/4 hp chiller running right next to the tank. *banana dance


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

the sound is soo annoying ( not physically but for the price paid lol )) 

it makes as much soound as a refrigerator hum :| 

is this common with eheim 2217 ?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I can't hear hardly anything from mine.


----------



## lefty31 (Jul 19, 2010)

I just set my Eheim 2217 up today. I just shook the canister every 10min or so until no more air purged from the canister. Now I can't hear it the least. My air pump though is getting a bit nerve racking......


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can purge it to get the air out,or check to see if theres any debris in the impeller(dont know how to do those to eheims,I have a magnum and a rena....


----------



## lefty31 (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't see a "purge" type button or method on the classics. Read somewhere about shaking it to make the air surface. Worked for me and should for you =D


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

i actually emptied it and did the priming correct way and shaked it a lot and got out all the bubbles 

but still i can hear a humming kinda sound from it 

like an airpump !!  

what should i do  its new so no debris can be at the impeller


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What is it sitting on? Try sitting something underneath it, like a folded towel to provide some cushion? Mine actually sits directly on the carpet with a tank set up in a corner. I have to touch it to see if it is running.


----------

